# what is the Better faster SSD today?



## saarxee (May 14, 2013)

Samsung ssd 840 pro is the best for today? About performance


----------



## radrok (May 14, 2013)

Your question is a bit vague, you mean SATA right? Cause we could go into PCI express territory and the 840 Pro would be blown out of the water.

I'll take it as fastest SATA:

top tier SSDs are very close in performance and you'd see only a slight difference in synthetics or in specific applications where THAT specific SSD is weaker.

Said that, the fastest SATA SSDs afaik are SLC NAND ones.

The 840 Pro would be among the fastest consumer SATA drives though.


----------



## Aquinus (May 14, 2013)

saarxee said:


> Samsung ssd 840 pro is the best for today? About performance



You're not going to feel much difference between SSDs that are near the top of SATA3's limits. Some drives might have a little more read or write and some might do 4k IOPS a little better than others, but when push comes to shove, most top performing SSDs will feel exactly the same and in a lot of cases SSDs that aren't top performing will feel the same but will lack on benchmarks.

So strictly for performance, the 840 is pretty good, but in terms of how much more responsive a machine will be, it is pretty negligible from SSD to SSD unless you get a really poor performing drive. I honestly haven't felt a difference between using a SATA2 SSD on a MacBook Pro versus SATA3 on a MacBook Air.

That's just me though. I'm sure plenty of people will disagree with me.



radrok said:


> Said that, the fastest SATA SSDs afaik are SLC NAND ones.



Not faster, but they have better write endurance.


----------



## radrok (May 14, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Not faster, but they have been write endurance.



I was under the impression that SLC is faster because it has to store less voltage states hence less latency.

Having the same drive with only type of NAND changing SLC should be faster in theory.

EDIT: Also erase times are faster


----------



## saarxee (May 14, 2013)

IN THE SATA3 PORT...
840 PRO IS THE BESTEST FROM THE PERFORMANCE?
http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/ssd-charts-2012/Desktop-Performance,2824.html


----------



## radrok (May 14, 2013)

saarxee said:


> IN THE SATA3 PORT...
> 840 PRO IS THE BESTEST FROM THE PERFORMANCE?
> http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/ssd-charts-2012/Desktop-Performance,2824.html



Is your intent to just know which SATA3 interfaced SSD is faster or you are asking because you'll need one to fullfill a specific task?

Would be easier to tell you which SSD is faster if you have a purpose for it.

Anyway you can't go wrong with the 840 pro, sir.


----------



## RCoon (May 14, 2013)

saarxee said:


> IN THE SATA3 PORT...
> 840 PRO IS THE BESTEST FROM THE PERFORMANCE?
> http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/ssd-charts-2012/Desktop-Performance,2824.html



DA BESTEST? You cant possibly go wrong with a Samsung 840, Crucial M4(V500's are out now), or similar SSD's.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 14, 2013)

saarxee said:


> Samsung ssd 840 pro is the best for today? About performance



What's going on in your head dude.
This is the 4th  ssd thread you have started about roughly the same ssds and all with the vaguest of original posts. read some reviews already damn, and then re read the other thread's you started as the advice given was sound


----------



## Lazermonkey (May 14, 2013)

Samsung has a great reputation.

Also, I have the Samsung 840 250GB in my desktop.

My PC boots in mere seconds. Programs open in a flash. Avast only takes a few minutes to run a system scan.

For reliability, performance and cost? Samsung has done very well in the SSD market


----------



## W1zzard (May 14, 2013)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Toshiba/THNSNH512GCST_512_GB/12.html

Fastest SSD in our testing


----------



## nodata (Aug 26, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Toshiba/THNSNH512GCST_512_GB/12.html
> 
> Fastest SSD in our testing



Is this the one You've reviewed?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 26, 2013)

nodata said:


> Is this the one You've reviewed?



yes i'm 99% sure


----------



## nodata (Aug 26, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> yes i'm 99% sure



Thanx, I'm gettin it then


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Aug 26, 2013)

good lord, this guy again. Makes threads, of the same issue, doesn't bother to read the replies or take the advice given to him/her. Rinse and repeat. 

Yes the Samsung 840 Pro drives are in the upper tier of the SATA III drives. Not going to notice much of anything in terms of performance across the board of all the top best SATA III SSDs though.


----------

